# Big Sabine



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

Can anyone give me the best driving directions to get to Big Sabine to try and kill some flatties. I am a walker so I need to get as close as possible. I live in Milton. Thanks guys.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Take 87 to Navarre, then drive down the beach road to it. I'd hop on Google Earth and eye ball the closest walk from the road. I know where to stop, but can't give you a point of reference that would help.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Latitude:30.3588107Longitude:87.0441318


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Latitude:30.3588107Longitude:87.0441318


Why you being mean? Thats the middle of China


----------



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Why you being mean? Thats the middle of China


Story of my life drifter. That's okay, not everyone on here is like him. I got a PM that took me right to it. Thanks again!

Matt


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> Why you being mean? Thats the middle of China


Yes, it is unless you realize that we are in the northern and western hemispheres and you put an "N" after the latitude and a "W" after the longitude and then it plunks you down right in the middle of Big Sabine. :whistling:

Latitude:30.3588107*N* 
Longitude:87.0441318*W*

As Pink Floyd would say..."Go on..Try it again"


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I just google maped it.I know nothing about GPS,never had anything to do with it,to damn expensive.And I had no idea that anything else was needed for it to tell you where it is. I figured every number would be place specific.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

So if this GPS thing is right and you dig deep enough you really could get to china right?


----------



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> So if this GPS thing is right and you dig deep enough you really could get to china right?


I guess you could. Maybe there's good floundering over there?

Matt


----------

